# Welche Maschinen benötigen keinen Not-Halt?



## stevenn (26 Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab irgendwie ein Verständnisproblem. 

In der DIN EN ISO 13850 steht, 
_" Die Anforderungen dieser Internationalen Norm gelten für alle Maschinen, mit Ausnahme von:
- Maschinen, bei denen ein Not-Halt das Risiko nicht verringern würde,..."_

Also benötigen Maschinen, bei denen ein Not-Halt nicht helfen würde keinen Not-Halt. 
Aber welche Maschinen sind denn das? 
zum Beispiel, wenn ein Not-Halt in PLd ausgeführt wäre (z.B. zweikanalig), dann minimiert diese Abschaltprozedur das Risiko doch immer mehr, als ein normaler Aus- Schalter(der z.B. einkanalig ausgeführt ist).


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Oktober 2018)

Wir haben einmal vor längerer Zeit ( ca. 2006-2009 ) kleinere Anlagen für die Automobilindustrie gebaut.
Dort hatten wir z.B. Prüfstationen, welche keinen NOT-AUS hatten. Beispiel, ein Teil wird vormontiert,
in unsere Anlage eingelegt, dann wurde mittels induktiver Sensoren und eines Kamerasystems die Vollständigkeit
der Baugruppe geprüft.

Ein NOT-AUS hat hier keinen Sinn gemacht, was hätte er denn schon abschalten sollen ( hätte also das Risiko nicht minimiert / verringert )


----------



## weißnix_ (26 Oktober 2018)

Einfaches Transportband, inhärent sichere Konstruktion.
Sollte eigentlich eine Netztrenneinrichtung genügen.


----------



## Tommi (26 Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

vergesst nicht den Unterschied zwischen NOT-AUS und NOT-HALT.


----------



## stevenn (26 Oktober 2018)

ein Not-Halt kann ja auch Stopp-Kategorie 0 haben. braucht ihr sowas dann nicht an euren Anlagen? 
Ein Not-Halt-Funktion kann auch als Netztrenneinrichtung ausgeführt sein, siehe 60204-1 (10.7.4)


----------



## Tommi (26 Oktober 2018)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Einfaches Transportband, inhärent sichere Konstruktion.
> Sollte eigentlich eine Netztrenneinrichtung genügen.



...solch ein Band ist bei uns nicht mit im Kreis der technischen Schutzmaßnahmen (z.B. Schutzgitter),
aber immer im Kreis der ergänzenden Schutzmaßnahmen (Not-Halt), evtl. dann mit kleinem PL.
Not-Halt ist ja für die Gefährdungssituationen, die sich der Konstrukteur nicht vorstellen kann. 

Zur ursprünglichen Frage: es ist meiner Meinung nach immer eine Einzelfallbetrachtung, ob
ein Not-Halt nicht benötigt wird. Beispiel: ein Schleifbock, der einen Hauptschalter und damit
auch einen Not-Aus hat.


----------



## oliver.tonn (26 Oktober 2018)

Tommi schrieb:


> Beispiel: ein Schleifbock, der einen Hauptschalter und damit
> auch einen Not-Aus hat.


Dann muss der Hauptschalter aber in Rot/Gelb ausgeführt sein, oder?


----------



## holgermaik (26 Oktober 2018)

Hallo stevenn
wir betreiben z.B. Anlagen die mit Elektromagneten Lasten transportieren.
Hier sind zwar die Antriebe in im Not Halt Kreis aber keine Komponenten der Magnetanlage da im Abschaltfall die Last abstürzen würde.
Das ist für mich ein klarer Fall von:
_Maschinen, bei denen ein Not-Halt das Risiko nicht verringern würde,..."

_Holger


----------



## Tommi (26 Oktober 2018)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Dann muss der Hauptschalter aber in Rot/Gelb ausgeführt sein, oder?



so isses...


----------



## Tommi (26 Oktober 2018)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Hallo stevenn
> wir betreiben z.B. Anlagen die mit Elektromagneten Lasten transportieren.
> Hier sind zwar die Antriebe in im Not Halt Kreis aber keine Komponenten der Magnetanlage da im Abschaltfall die Last abstürzen würde.
> Das ist für mich ein klarer Fall von:
> ...



genau, das ist dann evtl. auch ein Fall für NOT-EIN oder NOT-START. Die Begriffe gibt es auch in der EN60204-1.
Das ist z.B. auch bei Robotersaugern so, Sauger müssen im Notfall sicher an bleiben.


----------



## stevenn (26 Oktober 2018)

Tommi schrieb:


> genau, das ist dann evtl. auch ein Fall für NOT-EIN oder NOT-START. Die Begriffe gibt es auch in der EN60204-1.
> Das ist z.B. auch bei Robotersaugern so, Sauger müssen im Notfall sicher an bleiben.


wo in der  EN 60204-1 steht etwas von NOT-EIN oder NOT-START?


----------



## Tommi (26 Oktober 2018)

stevenn schrieb:


> wo in der  EN 60204-1 steht etwas von NOT-EIN oder NOT-START?



Anhang E, Seite 104


----------

